# Smoker Names



## alesmoker (Feb 20, 2017)

Does your smoker have a name? The way you would name a car or a boat? If so...what do you call it (her?). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 20, 2017)

Snoopy smoker


----------



## glocksrock (Feb 20, 2017)

I call my Lang 48 patio model Letty.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 20, 2017)

Offset is the Buzzard Burner













PA120666.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 20, 2017






Vertical is the Buzzard Baker













baker.jpeg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 20, 2017


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 20, 2017)

Nice smokers Cranky...


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 20, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> Nice smokers Cranky...



Gracias!   I'm proud of them!


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 21, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Gracias! I'm proud of them!


I can make out the buzzard on the FB, but what do you have on top of the vertical?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 21, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> I can make out the buzzard on the FB, but what do you have on top of the vertical?


nuther buzzard.  













PA120668.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 21, 2017


----------



## phatbac (Feb 21, 2017)

Black Betty...photo album below

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 21, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> nuther buzzard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh, better angle for my tired old eyes.  That's fun:  thanks for the additional shot.


----------



## daniels (Mar 6, 2017)

I call mine The Big Black Turd.  Can you guess which smoker I have? :)

Maybe I should call it The Big Black Suppository.  It's a 22.5" WSM.


----------



## notorious q u e (May 10, 2017)

Precious Metal


----------



## ishbbq (Jul 17, 2017)

Chargriller Outlaw: Boss Hawg! [emoji]128522[/emoji]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluewhisper (Jul 17, 2017)

The Good Neighbor.


----------



## tri snout (Jul 23, 2017)

i call my smoker Old Hickory; I love using Hickory wood, and I have an affinity for all thing Tennessee. The name Old Hickory is scattered throughout middle Tennessee for Andrew Jackson aka Old Hickory.


----------



## comer4tide (Aug 11, 2017)

Big Bertha 

photos below













File_000.jpeg



__ comer4tide
__ Aug 8, 2017


















File_001.jpeg



__ comer4tide
__ Aug 8, 2017


















File_000.jpeg



__ comer4tide
__ Aug 8, 2017


----------

